# New Mexico or Colorado...??...?? pros and cons



## TexaSnowNone (Dec 10, 2009)

I live in Austin, Tx and will be traveling up the Rockies to get some snowboarding in probably like mid Jan. or February. My plan is one of two...

Either to Head west into New Mexico to try out their slopes and if they don't fulfill my needs then ill head further north into Colorado... 

Or just head straight north into Colorado and not mess around...

My main reasons for choosing New Mexico is because of the Price difference and distance

Its closer.
its cheaper.
the hotels are WAY WAY cheaper!

But i dont want the Slopes to suck. I dont mind paying more and driving further if New mexico slopes suck. So that is my first concern, I would like to save the money and stay longer and be closer!

Any help or ideas would greatly be appreciated
Im not a pro but im no beginner, I dont really need double blacks, just a good slop with lots of snow!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Either give Taos a go or head to Wolf Creek. Wolf Creek has been getting smoked this year, and I bet it's as cheaper or cheaper than your New Mexico options. It's only 2 or 3 hours further than Taos by car. Maybe less, not exactly sure of the route you would take coming up from Texas. Stay in Pagosa Springs if you want some night life, keep in mind though the pass closes on that side during big storms due to avalanche danger. Stay in South Fork if your main concern is to ride.


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

I can attest for NM and say that Northern New Mexico has some awesome terrain for way cheaper than the big resorts in CO. 

Taos, Santa Fe, Angel Fire, Red River. Etc. are all first class.

Here is a good website with snow reports and web cams. Ski New Mexico

I can assure you that you wont be disappointed with NM and the slopes most certainly don't suck. That being said however, Colorado is just...well...Colorado.


----------



## TexaSnowNone (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks alot guys... 

Thats a great help. Its a long trip from Texas so timing and good planning is what im looking for. If anyone else out there is planning a trip in NM in JAN or FEB, let me know! I would love to join in on some fun and always open for others joining us!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey Texasnownone, Im headed to NM from San Antonio next weekend. Never been. ive always gone to Colorado. Ill let you know what i think.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

If you want to be able to hit both Telluride was one of the best rides Ive ever done, and one of the coolest towns, it's in the southwest corner of the state too, making your drive shorter


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I live in Central Texas as well and choose Colorado because flying is much cheaper to Denver. I've checked into NM as well and it seems like the trips are generally within $100 of each other. I've never been to NM, but for basically the same price, I'll choose CO everytime. As far as driving time, it's only about 3 hours difference between Summit County, CO and Taos, NM. Why drive anyways? Flight $180-$220 depending on how far in advance you buy your ticket. I've flown to Denver for as little as $120 round trip from Austin last winter. Rental car $45/day. Think about the price of gas for your 2500 mile trip and wear and tear on your own car. The only way I'd ever drive is if I was going for more than a week. Not to mention the 17 hours it takes to drive. That's two days of driving. I'd rather be hitting the hill sooner.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Dude Im from houston and i almost always fly into colorado, like Thug said if your strapped on time its a waste of two days you could be on the slopes. I'm flying into denver with the wife and 5friends gonna rent a big ass suv and truck it up into summit county. Really living in texas means your always straped for time on the mountain so do whatever it takes to get there as fast as you can. If your going to NM take a plane its quick 1.5hr flight at most 

By the way im heading up into summit county beginning of january i'll let you know how conditions are there when i get back


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Where do you get a rental car for 45/day?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

45/day if you rent a cheap ass tiny economy car, better hope you got snow tires or your gonna have fun sliding on the mountain lol.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I figured you wouldnt get that cheap from renting from DIA. That place raises prices like I have never seen an airport.


----------



## TexaSnowNone (Dec 10, 2009)

I really dont think some of these guys on here understand or really use actual Logic on there Replies... 

45 bucks a day is a joke in Denver! I couldnt find any rental car for less then 600 bucks for one week. In Austin, TX its only 200 bucks for a whole week!!! Gas isnt going to cost 500 dollars! and then once you add plane tickets i really think its gonna be way less expensive. The question in the beginning was about Money / How good the slopes are in NM! And from what i hear they are COMPARABLE! and with Telluride and Wolf Creek right next to NM i think its a go. 

I could get a awsome SUV in Austin and drive to NM and i bet its still cheaper then rental the econo car in Denver and fly. And flying to New Mexico is just a Joke. And about being on the Summit quicker?... Im not gonna die within a few days so I have time to spare in this lifetime. 

Come on guys, please reply with Information that could help with the trip... thanx to everyone that has replied, youve all helped alot even the few who think flying is better. You helped me find out that driving is gonna be so much better.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am finding plenty of rentals for around $300 for a week out of DIA. True the airport is more expensive though. Are you under 25? If that is the case, I think the price goes waaaaaay north at that point. 

Renting from an off airport site will save you bucks too. There are a few rental spots downtown and plenty in Aurora not too far from the airport. You'd still have to pony up for a taxi, but it could save you money.

Anyway, for driving and cheap, I still would go with Wolf Creek. That's my $0.02.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

snowvols said:


> Where do you get a rental car for 45/day?


Hotwire! $41.95/day for a midsize. If you choose economy sized car, it's even cheaper. This is renting from the airport site. I have looked into renting off site and the price works out to about the same after having to take a taxi to the rental car company from the airport.

Car rental
Car daily rate: - Hotwire Hot Rate	$41.95
Rental days:	4
Subtotal:	$167.80
Tax recovery charges and fees:	$56.25
Total price:	$224.05
HotDollars and gift cards**:	-$0.00
Total charges to your credit card $224.05

No wear and tear on my own vehicle. My car sits in my garage without gaining adding 3000 miles from the trip. I will also only have to fill the tank 1 time like I did my last two trips. Total cost to have a rental $255. Saves about 32 hours worth of driving too. That's a lot of mountain time wasted. Cost to fly from Austin to Denver is usually around $140-$150 round trip depending on how much in advance you book your ticket. Southwest has deals ALL the time.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Last year hotwire was having a deal during my April trip. Cost $16.95/day and I got an AWD Subaru Impreza. $95 was the total for a 4 day rental. (Subaru Impreza)

Car rental
Car daily rate - Hotwire Hot Rate: $16.95
Rental days:4
Subtotal:$67.80
Tax recovery charges and fees:$25.18
Total price:$92.98
Total charges to your credit card $92.98

Here's pricing for my January trip. (Pontiac G6)

Car rental
Car daily rate - Hotwire Hot Rate: $16.95
Rental days:3
Subtotal:$50.85
Tax recovery charges and fees:$21.03
Total price:$71.88
Total charges to your credit card $71.88


----------



## TexaSnowNone (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok. I just priced everything you priced on Hot wire for Denver International... the Cheapest one was 54.95 per day.... for 5 days thats...274.75

Southwest rates right now are 87 each way... thats the cheapest your gonna get it... so 174... when you add that for two poeple thats 348...

So rental car and flight to Denver from Austin would be MINIMUM! 625....

to rent in Austin, Tx Hotwire prices me at 32.99 a day... so for 5 days its 164.95 which is split by two people... so only 82.50

gas will be around 200 bucks but that is split two ways too... so only 100 bucks each ... 

The thing about Flying is that both poeple have to spend the 175 to get there... and then still get a more expensive rental car... 

I really think this discussion is almost won

anyone else have anything im missing?



HOTELS in CO are MORE then hotels in NM so right there, i will be saving at least 100-200 on that....


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

What days are you going? Do you have a limited time for your trip?

I think you're missing the big picture as far as driving and saving $100-$200 vs. flying. The time it takes to get there is the biggest issue I have. I wouldn't even consider renting a car and driving from Austin. What's the point? By time you combine gas and the rental, you're paying exactly what you would pay for a plane ticket and rental car w/gas in Denver. And you're drive time will be around 34 hours total vs. 4 hours flying and 3 hours driving (total round trip).
You made a statement about logic in an earlier post and I think yours may be the one that is skewed a bit. 

Look at your gas spending figures for driving and tell me how you're going to spend only $200 in gas to make a trip that's 2000 miles round trip. Are you driving a Toyota Prius? You were talking about renting an SUV in an earlier post, which on avg, gets about 15 mpg on the highway. And that's on the high side. At 15 mpg you'll need 133 gallons of gas to drive 2000 miles. The avg. price of gas in Texas and NM/CO is around $2.50 a gallon, which will be even higher in mountain towns. 133 x $2.50=$332 in gas alone. Far from the $200 you are figuring to get away with using to drive to NM. CO would be even more since it's 250 miles further. 

As I told you before, I have a trip planned and booked already. 
Rental car $224.05 (4 day rental from DIA)
Hotel in Dillon, CO $357.83 (3 night stay)
Southwest Airfare $454 for 2 people

These prices are with taxes included and the total price. If in the end you spend less by $100 or $200 in driving than keep this in mind. I'll be leaving Austin at 7:05am Friday morning, will arrive in Denver at 8:25am the same day. We'll have our rental car within 35 minutes of landing and will be on the road within 45 minutes of landing. (You should be in Fredricksburg, TX by then) We should be able to reach the Keystone area in 1.5 hours making us ready to hit the hill by noon easily after getting a bit to eat (You should be in Sonora, TX, half way to El Paso) Enjoy the smell!! So we started the day in a typical 80 degree Austin day and snowboarding in the Rockies by noon that same day. We'll be riding all day Saturday and Sunday. Waking up Monday and driving to DIA for a 2:30pm flight, arriving in Austin around 5:30p and recovering from the trip with a tasty cold adult beverage by 7pm at my favorite restaurant in downtown Austin.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> What days are you going? Do you have a limited time for your trip?
> 
> I think you're missing the big picture as far as driving and saving $100-$200 vs. flying. The time it takes to get there is the biggest issue I have. I wouldn't even consider renting a car and driving from Austin. What's the point? By time you combine gas and the rental, you're paying exactly what you would pay for a plane ticket and rental car w/gas in Denver. And you're drive time will be around 34 hours total vs. 4 hours flying and 3 hours driving (total round trip).
> You made a statement about logic in an earlier post and I think yours may be the one that is skewed a bit.
> ...


I hear yah bro, i got about the same prices on my end, except my suv is a fullsize gonna cost 700bucks for 7days but i got 6 folks with me so i need the space.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

TexaSnowNone said:


> I really dont think some of these guys on here understand or really use actual Logic on there Replies...
> 
> 45 bucks a day is a joke in Denver! I couldnt find any rental car for less then 600 bucks for one week. In Austin, TX its only 200 bucks for a whole week!!! Gas isnt going to cost 500 dollars! and then once you add plane tickets i really think its gonna be way less expensive. The question in the beginning was about Money / How good the slopes are in NM! And from what i hear they are COMPARABLE! and with Telluride and Wolf Creek right next to NM i think its a go.
> 
> ...


You got time to spare in this lifetime but are you gonna get enough snowboarding in to be satisfied? I generally only have a week to spare to go snowboarding since i got work and such. We live in Texas more slope time = always better  And Thug is correct in his post your gonna spend just as much money maybe more by driving an suv there than taking a plane.


----------



## TexaSnowNone (Dec 10, 2009)

I do agree, the cost either way is roughly gonna be the same... 

But remember, the Post was Price vs New Mexico slopes or Colorado slopes. If the NM slopes arent worth it...

Plus now i know about Tellruide and Wolf Creek... I think its worth it for Telluride, seeing that you couldnt really fly to Denver and make good time to Telluride. That is a big plus for me, being in new places and hitting new slopes.

And actually 3 or 4 days of snowboarding is enough for me, i like long days and sometimes take a day off in between. Time isnt in the equation. But you guys are right, it is about the same amount of money each way i think. 

But the Ski resorts are cheaper in NM and wolf creek and telluride... and hotels too. 

Im very thankful for this discussion because its a big one living in Texas. But i think driving will be the way to go on this one, especially if Telluride is as good as its said to be.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

If 3-4days is enough for you take the drive and enjoy the scenery, Texas pride man  good to see more folks from texas hitting the slopes, we need a mountain here real bad


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Alright I started a prove me an idiot thread. I guess the under 25 is what I do and it is straight raping me but I have looked into larger than a sub compact I guess.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

I live in New Mexico. I _don't_ think it would be good if you went to wolf creek, telluride, or taos. Instead you should just spend your entire vacation at breckenridge and keystone with everyone else from texas/oklahoma/nebraska. 

----------------
Now playing: Goodie Mob - 123 Goodie
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

If your under 25 yah the car rental will kill you no doubt man. now if your over 25 its pretty dirt cheap if you could care less about a big car, but you've got two people so a small 4wd sedan should do you fine. I think Elchupocabra doesnt want us in New Mexico


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm resurrecting this thread to get some advice. My sister and brother in law are coming to Albuquerque to go snowboarding in early March. I moved here at the end of the season and only had a chance to do Santa Fe. So I need some advice where to take them. 

My options are Santa Fe, Taos, Wolf Creek and Durango. I'm open to other suggestions too. I want to keep the drive under 5 hours for sure. Probably under 4 (they have kids). 

I've heard good things about Taos, but I need something my nephew can handle. He's probably at a good beginner level, borderline intermediate. He can handle blues pretty well. But not blacks. I've heard everything is really steep. Is this the case? I wouldn't want him to tumble down one run and call it quits. 

I haven't heard much about Wolf Creek except that they get a ton of snow, which is good. Everyone keeps saying it's going to be a dry year, so I'm worried about conditions in March. One worry about Wolf Creek is I've heard it's low budget. I'm fine with motel 6, but they're pretty well off, so they'll probably want to stay somewhere nice.

Santa Fe would be the closest. They have some good blue runs. I might be a little bored with it by then, since that's where I'll be going mostly this year. But it's more about them.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Taos is an awesome mountain, and you have a few mountains other mountains close by, Red River, Angel Fire, Sipapu, and Santa Fe, all within an hour or two. They are all pretty cheap compared to most mountains in Colorado, but they are also great mountains to get your ride on and worth the extra cash. Wolf Creek is only also not very far from Taos, and is one of my favorite mountains! 
Its hard to say which place is better to go, I suppose its all would have to do with your budget.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

There are some nice places to stay in work creek area... Pagosa Springs is where you will be lodging coming in from the south. Everyone worries about road closures there but I have been going the last 5 years now for 4-5 weeks between christmas and spring break and have never had this issue. They are very good with the highway there and there are about 5 plows constantly working that pass with heavy equipment ready and available for avalanches. 

If you want inexpensive and very nice, go on VRBO.com and rent a house. They have million $ homes for a couple hundred bucks a night that sleep 10 people. There are also some nice "resorts" in pagosa. There is a wyndam and a place called "the springs". I have never stayed in them but they look nice, we always rent a house for the weeks we are there. 

Wolf Creek really is an older resort but it has incredible riding terrain and crazy amounts of snow. There are plenty of intermediate and beginner slopes for the kids. It is inexpensive, lift tickets under $60 and you can get a burger/fries for about $6 for lunch.... you can also bring your food and leave it in the car for lunch, this is what we do, just meet up for sandwichs at noon or so and send everyone off with snacks.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

I live in Albuquerque and hit Sandia, Santa Fe, Sipapu, and Angel fire last year. With the record setting snowfall we had last year the snowboarding was epic. So much so that I had no need to go to CO. Maybe I'll hit CO this year if the La Nina forcast comes as predicted. But from what I hear it is going to be a light La Nina year so not as bad as people are making it out to be.

THINK SNOW, THINK SNOW!!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

pontiuspylate said:


> But from what I hear it is going to be a light La Nina year so not as bad as people are making it out to be.
> 
> THINK SNOW, THINK SNOW!!!!


That is what I am hearing too. This year's La Nina could be the strongest in 55 years | KING5.com | Seattle Area Local News


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

Since when has the weather man ever been able to predict accorately?!? They didn't predict the record setting snow fall that the rockies got last season...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually they did predict above average snowfall for the Southern Rockies. The Northern Rockies either below or right at average for the season. It generally works that way during an El Nino season anyway.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

From what I've heard, they're predicting more snow in the northwest and less in the southwest. The resorts down here have had a little dusting, but nothing significant so far. They'd already been dumped on by this time last year, not that that necessarily means anything.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Actually they did predict above average snowfall for the Southern Rockies. The Northern Rockies either below or right at average for the season. It generally works that way during an El Nino season anyway.


Yes they said it was an el nino year and yes they said it would be "above average". But they did not predict the epic, record setting on almost every hill, best snow we've had in over a decade, snowfall.

If you ask me weathermen are like psychics. If you stay vague you're never wrong. LOL


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey, if you ask me "above average" means just that and accounts for the possibility of record setting seasons. Looks like they were right on. I like "above average" seasons in general.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

Now we're thinking about just meeting in Denver and driving to one of the big resorts since they'd just be passing through Albuquerque anyway. Maybe Vail. I've never been, but that seems like the consensus for best Colorado resort.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Vail would actually be pretty far down on the list of "best" Colorado resort. One of the better Front Range resorts. Go to Aspen, way better.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

Cool. I'll throw that out there. I was going by online reviews. But those can be bs.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It just suffers from Front Range crowds is the main problem. Also the best terrain at Vail is decidedly out of bounds in serious avalanche terrain. It's fun, but you really have to know what you are doing back there. I'd go with Aspen, Crested Butte, Steamboat, Telluride, and then after those I'd say Vail isn't a bad choice.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

I did Steamboat last year. It was pretty awesome, but I'd rather go somewhere different to try something new.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I have three other options for ya! Aspen is probably the best. You have four mountains to choose from. Great apres party scene. It's just a fun town. The only knock is that it can be pricey, but no more so than Vail. Your lift ticket should be good at all four mountains. Highland Bowl at Aspen Highlands is not to be missed if it's open and it's a powder day.


----------

